# Error Decompressing data! Corrupted installer?



## Hoenir

Hello, I have just recently bought a Dell refurbished machine it is an XPS 630i, quad core 2.5 GHz, 4 GB of ram, running Vista 32-bit. 

Every time I go to install a game, like Darkest Hour, Warhammer oneline, EVE-online, or anything really, when I run the .exe for the install it starts an extraction process and at some point in time during the extraction it stops and I get "Error decompressing data! Corrupted installer?" I have tried everything that other sites say, downloading the installer from some where else, putting the files on the HD before running the install, using the /NCRC command line switch and to no avail. There is one solution suggested that I have not tried because it makes me Underclock my processor and if that is going to be the case I might as well just send back my computer to Dell and tell them to give me a new one. Also if a solution can be found here hopefully when someone uses google to search for the answer they won't have as hard a time as I have.


Edit: well while trying to upload a picture to my putfile account I needed to install a plug-in, upon trying to install the plug-in I get Windows Installer could not be accessed. This can occur if the windows installer is not installed correctly.


----------



## Laurie52

Did you update all of your drivers from their websites?

Secondly, this does sound like an InStallShield problem, though. Have you tried a clean reinstall of your InStallShield and/or update it? Here is the InStallShield website to look for a solution. I found one through a "search" but it's for WinXP Pro SP2 

Found this from Eve Online "Issues, Workarounds" forum

As for your "Windows Installer could not be accessed". Yep. 
Re-register the Windows Installer components.
Reinstall the Windows Installer.


----------



## Hoenir

I am not sure if all my drivers are updated, but I have tried to re-register/reinstall windows installer and none of the solutions on Microsoft's website helped, the only option I cannot do is renaming the MSI.dll because apparently I don't have admin rights even though I am the only user.

And is there anyway to reinstall installshield without having to pay for it?


----------



## af3

Are your downloads failing? Verify the size of the installer with size on the site. Many sites list the size of the file next to the download link/button.


----------

